# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Hoornvliestransplantatie - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Wat is een hoornvlies ?*
Het hoornvlies is het doorzichtige heldere voorste deel van het oog, waardoor het licht het oog binnen komt. Dit deel ligt voor de iris (het regenboogvlies). Een hoornvlies dat troebel is geworden door beschadiging of een ziekte, belemmert de lichtinval in het oog. Het netvlies binnen in het oog ontvangt geen helder beeld meer en men ziet slecht. Ook kan een hoornvlies een onregelmatige vorm hebben. Ook dit is reden voor een slecht zicht. 

*Oorzaken van hoornvliestroebeling of vervorming.* 
Messen, scharen of andere scherpe voorwerpen kunnen het hoornvlies beschadigen. Hetzelfde kan gebeuren ten gevolge van vuurwerk of bijtende stoffen. Het dragen van een veiligheidsbril kan in de meeste gevallen hoornvliesbeschadiging voorkomen.
Hoornvliestroebelingen of vervormingen kunnen echter ook optreden ten gevolge van een ziekte. Dit kan een infectieziekte zijn, maar ook een erfelijke aandoening. De oogarts kan u vertellen welke aandoening bij u de oorzaak is van de vertroebeling van het hoornvlies.

*Hoornvliestransplantatie.*
Als het hoornvlies blijvend troebel geworden is of zo onregelmatig dat een contactlens niet meer kan worden verdragen, kan het zien alleen worden hersteld door vervanging van het hoornvlies. Dit gebeurt door transplantatie. Het nieuwe hoornvlies is afkomstig van een donor; dat betekent dat u moet wachten tot er een hoornvlies beschikbaar is dat bij u past. Hoelang dat wachten zal duren is niet van te voren te zeggen.

*De operatie.*
Bij de operatie wordt een rond schijfje uit het hoornvlies verwijderd en vervangen door eenzelfde schijfje van het heldere donorhoornvlies. Dit nieuwe hoornvlies wordt rondom vastgehecht In sommige gevallen wordt een schijfje van halve dikte veravngen, bijvoorbeeld wanneer
de beschadiging of ziekte alleen in het voortse of achterste deel van het hoornvlies zit.. Of de operatie onder narcose of onder plaatselijke verdoving plaatsvindt, is van meerdere factoren afhankelijk. Dit kunt u met de eigen oogarts bespreken. In het algemeen blijft men voor deze ingreep ongeveer een week in het ziekenhuis.

*Na de operatie.*
Na de operatie is het van het grootste belang om infectie en afstoting te voorkomen. Daarom krijgt het oog nog langdurig medicijnen toegediend, meestal oogdruppels. De hechtingen moeten vaak langer dan een jaar in het oog blijven zitten. Hier heeft u nauwelijks last van. Omdat de vorm van het hoornvlies de eerste maanden na de operatie nog sterk kan wisselen, wordt de definitieve bril of contactlens in de regel ook pas na een jaar voorgeschreven. Pas daarna kan het
definitieve resultaat beoordeeld worden.

*Waar moet u zelf op letten ?*
Het spreekt vanzelf dat het oog na de operatie blijvend erg kwetsbaar is. Vermijd daarom duwen en stoten tegen het oog. Het beste is overdag een bril te dragen om het oog te beschermen en 's nachts een beschermkapje. Zodra u thuis bent kunt u de gewone dagelijkse bezigheden weer hervatten; T.V.-kijken, lezen of handwerken is niet schadelijk. Zwaar werk en tillen wordt gedurende twee maanden afgeraden. Zwemmen en sporten pas weer na overleg met uw oogarts.
Van het grootste belang is dat u het gebruik van de oogdruppels die zijn voorgeschreven goed bijhoudt ! Op die manier werkt u eraan mee afstoting van het nieuwe hoornvlies zo veel mogelijk te voorkomen en tegen te gaan.

*Kan een nieuw hoornvlies afstoten ?*
Een getransplanteerd hoornvlies blijft meestal helder, maar soms treedt helaas afstoting op, waardoor het hoornvlies opnieuw troebel wordt. Deze afstoting kan op ieder moment optreden, soms nog jaren na de operatie en kan gepaard gaan met een gevoel van irritatie of pijn aan het oog, soms met roodheid van het oog of wazig zien. Zodra een van deze verschijnselen zich voordoet na een hoornvliestransplantatie, dan moet het oog zo spoedig mogelijk door een oogarts worden onderzocht. Hoe sneller een behandeling wordt ingezet, des te groter is de kans dat het hoornvlies weer opheldert en behouden kan worden.

*Tot slot*
Deze folder geeft in het kort aan, hoe het gaat in geval van een hoornvliestransplantatie. Verdere vragen hierover kunt u het best stellen aan uw eigen oogarts. 

Deze folder is tot stand gekomen onder redactie van de commissie patiëntenvoorlichting van het Nederlands oogheelkundig Gezelschap (NOG ) 2006 (www.oogheelkunde.org)

(Bron; oogheelkunde.org)

----------


## Luuss0404



----------


## Lara '52

Hoi Lieve LUUS  :Smile: hoe dat de hoornvliestransplantatie gebeurt weet ik ongeveer , maar de resultaten , de uitkomst stel ik mij serieuze vragen bij , misschien gebeurd dit nog niet veel , ik hoop dat er reactie opkomt , van mensen die het al ondergaan hebben wat hun resultaat uiteindelijk was ; ik sta daar wel argwanend over , :Confused: het zou bij een zus moeten gebeuren die zeer slechtziend is , enkele jaren terug raden de oogarts het haar af ,nu beveelt ze het aan met de mededeling wetenschap is verbetert de laatste jaren,ok, veel verliezen kan ze niet meer, maar het allemaal moeten ondergaan om uiteindelijk geen verbetering te hebben , beloven is mooi ,maar wat met de werkelijkheid  :Confused: ik wacht af ze staat op de wachtlijst voor helft de oktober voor consultatie chirurg .Ik probeer ondertussen mij te informeren zoveel mogelijk.... GRTJS Lara'52 :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Lieve Lara,

Lief dat je voor je je zo goed mogelijk probeert te informeren  :Smile: 
Ik begrijp helemaal dat je er argwanend tegenover staat! 
Ik heb even gekeken en op http://www.nlkc.nl/forum/viewforum.p...fd1201b3af2178 staan ervaringen over hoornvliestransplantatie.
Ik hoop dat je nog reactie krijgt van iemand die het zelf heeft ondergaan!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Luuss, heb even al gekeken , ga het verder uitpluizen ;BEDANKT !!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  

grtjs Lara  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Lara, 
geen probleem! Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## barbara2

Ik zie jullie schrijven over hoornvliestransplantaties. Ook ik heb er eentje nodig aan mijn linker oog. Mijn hoornvlies is beschadigd precies voor mijn pupil. Dit houd in dat ik nog 1,5 over het van het zicht dat 10 behoort te zijn.
Als iemand met dezelfde problemen rondloopt dan zou ik hier heel graag mee willen mailen. Ik ben namenlijk benieuwd naar zijn/haar ervaringen.

groetjes barbara

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo barbara2,

Jammer dat er niemand gereageerd heeft! 
Heb je wat gehad aan de link naar ervaringen hierboven?
Heb je inmiddels al een hoornvliestransplantatie gehad?
Zo ja, hoe heb jij dat ervaren?
Zo nee, dan wens ik je heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

